# New Katana or Team Pro to go with Salomon Dancehaul



## SoaD009 (Jan 9, 2020)

Katana all day compared to the Nitro.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Nitro makes great stuff across the board (lol) but you literally can not go wrong with the Katana.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I've owned and ridden both bindings on the Dancehaul, I still own the Katanas but sold the Team Pros. If I didn't have a high arch and need the pivot mount to lift the ankle strap higher to remove pressure, I'd still own the Team Pros as well. Katanas are fantastic, I could ride them on any board and be happy with the match up, but their adjustability is where a lot of that magic comes from. I tinker with everything, so being able to adjust everything is something I really value. If you're not going to adjust things as much, just save the $70 and get team pros. Footbed is super cush with the airbags, highback is cupped really well to follow your boot without getting in the way, wire through the straps makes them super durable as well. Very solid binding.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I’d also suggest taking a look at the Vice. I have both and while the materials might be SLIGHTLY down market compared to the Katana they ride just as good. Maybe a little more buttery/playful. Only thing I dislike about them is I can’t dial in the heel strap to the exact same position as my Katanas (straight up on the mount). Vice only mount in the corner locations of a square. But really this is a testament to how good the Katanas are and not a minus toward the Vice. Katanas are better though and if price is no issue, the way you should go.


----------



## SandPounder (Apr 8, 2021)

pushlatency said:


> Hi all - I'm an east coast intermediate rider and I've started down the path of replacing my 10+yr old gear. I snagged a Salomon Dancehaul and now am choosing between the Nitro Team Pro or the Rome Katanas to go with it. Both are pretty discounted but the Katanas are about 70 dollars more. I'm an all mountain rider, don't really spend much time in the park - but am looking to get more off trail, out west in powder, in the trees, etc.
> 
> Not really sure which binding to go with - I hear good things about both, but people seem to really rave about the Katanas. My only concern there is that the hallmark of the Katanas seems to be their wide adjustability which I'm not really sure I'll take advantage of, but maybe that will change as I get used to them.
> 
> Thanks!


The nice thing about the Rome Katana binding is that you can ride them "as is" right out of the box and they will be a great. If you want to get tech and adjust them to fit your riding style, then you have that option. I have a friend who spends an hour adjusting his Katana bindings, and I just ride mine stock. The only thing I do is rotate the highbacks and I'm good to go.


----------



## GWoman (Oct 2, 2017)

I'd definitely choose Katanas between the two. The Rumor of the Katana being the most adjustable binding is 1000%. The ankle pivot is amazing! Raised all the way up for amazing response, very comfortable ankle strap, 6 degrees hi back cant with hi back rotation to your boards edge.


----------

